# Aztec fractions



## Vladd67 (Apr 7, 2008)

Fractions: the key to Aztec civilisation - Americas, World - The Independent
so a bone is one-fifth of a rod; a heart is two-fifths; an arm is a third and an arrow is half. Easy when you know how.


----------

